# how much boost?



## e36bmw2006 (Feb 20, 2006)

how much boost can a stock m50 engine handle. I hear they are built very strong


----------



## MidwestM3 (Jan 30, 2006)

How good is your tuning? Supporting mods? Knowledge? This is an ignorant question that requires research and more detail...


----------



## bnut510e39 (Feb 20, 2006)

e36bmw2006 said:


> how much boost can a stock m50 engine handle. I hear they are built very strong


well like the guy said earlier... theres alot of things u need to weigh out before asking such a broad question... im new to the bmw world kinda... but not to the boosted world. there are important factors to look at such as the size of the turbo u are running, fuel efficiency, tuning, technical things of that nature.


----------



## bmwireland (Mar 22, 2005)

most run fron 6 to 9 psi,on a stock engine


----------



## GGray (Nov 24, 2006)

*8*

If your tunning is good you can get away with 9psi only for short burst on stock internals. 7.5-8psi you can run all day with no problem. I made 353hp/345trq at 7.5psi on my bone stock S52...Motro coming apart this winter for "upgrades" then I expect to hit over 400whp with 12-14psi.

Its not worth pushing over 7.5-8psi unless you have it custom tuned...


----------

